# We'll make great pets



## Phishfry (Jun 12, 2016)

How tragic. 2 or 3 real men would have diffused that situation much differently with some fruit and a net.
What kind of huckster shoots the exhibits dead.

​


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 12, 2016)

What kind of huckster thinks 2 or 3 men, fruit and a net can subdue a full grown gorilla?


----------



## scottro (Jun 12, 2016)

While I understand how emotional this is for many people, and it is a tragedy, I would cite the person who wrote that they never realized the Internet had so many experts on gorilla behavior, parenting, and zoo management.    

It's very regrettable, and I'm sure there are dozens of places to discuss it.  I'm not sure these forums are the place, although, by posting in this thread, I've added to it.


----------

